# 2011 Supersix Hi-Mod 2 Red



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

Here's my 2011 Supersix Hi-Mod 2 Red. With the Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLRs, Dura-Ace pedals, and Arundel cages it weighs just south of 15.5lbs 56cm. This thing is an absolute dream to ride. 
<a href="https://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/surfsjp/?action=view&current=Supersixside.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/surfsjp/Supersixside.jpg" border="0" alt="2011 SuperSix Hi-mod Red Cosmic SLR"></a>

Additions/Changes:
Dura-Ace pedals
Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR wheels (ebay cosmic decals to look like the 2011 model SRs)
Arundel Carbon Cages
Fizik microtek black bar tape
SRAM Red cassette (came with a force, everything else was RED)

I'll probably be adding a 3T stem purely out of vanity....


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Aren't they a blast to ride? I love mine. That's one very beautiful bike there. What size is it?


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> Aren't they a blast to ride? I love mine. That's one very beautiful bike there. What size is it?


Thanks. It's a 56.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

And your're going to bed with it!

Really nice looking. Why not get a stem that maches the seatpost? Nothing wrong with 3T (I use it myself), but I'm all for matching (_Hollywood_ style is not mine, though).


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

very very nice. I recently got the supersix 3, I just couldnt swing the red. I think the red is the best value in the line up. Congrats.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice rig. I like the matte finish on the C'dales


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

kbwh said:


> And your're going to bed with it!
> 
> Really nice looking. Why not get a stem that maches the seatpost? Nothing wrong with 3T (I use it myself), but I'm all for matching (_Hollywood_ style is not mine, though).


Believe it or not, they are the same - it's the way it came. They are both FSA SL-K but the stem has the red K, i'm not sure why but the white stem would have been nice.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Just pray you never have to warranty it...You will be waiting forever and ever...Wish mine would hurry up and get here...


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

sweet ride


----------



## Youngbloodcj (Jan 20, 2010)

Its is beautiful!! I just purchased the same bike in white, frame only. Did you build your up or purchase a complete bike?
What handle bars did you get? Also, have you ridden the mavic wheels, look sharp just curious about durability and everyday riding.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

I bought it complete and bought the cosmic carbone slr's at half price from bonktown. The wheels are about as durable as they come, i've got about 100 miles on them and they do everything very well. Obviously they are not the best in the market for climbing but I weigh about 190lbs and couldn't ride the extremely light wheels anyway. I think the pair weighs in at 1590 grams.

The handlebars that came with it are the FSA compact wing pro aluminum 44cm on a 56cm frame. It's my first compact bar and i'll never go back.


----------



## Youngbloodcj (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response. I hope my white one will turn out half as good looking as yours!!


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

How tall are you? Im stuck between the 56 and 58.I ride a 57 now. They dont have the 58 in my lbs to try. Im 5'11" with a long inseem,im thinkin 58. Trying to get advice from owners on how they fit,on the big or small side


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

prunepit said:


> How tall are you? Im stuck between the 56 and 58.I ride a 57 now. They dont have the 58 in my lbs to try. Im 5'11" with a long inseem,im thinkin 58. Trying to get advice from owners on how they fit,on the big or small side


I'm 5'11" and measure 32" floor-to-chamois (bare feet). I ride a size 56 system six (same geometry as the super six) and it fits me very well with a 110 stem, 5mm headset cap, no spacers, and a modest amount of seat post showing.


----------

